# Pigmania 2004



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

Today was our pig roast. My sons,my wife and myself hosted over 250 guests and treated them to a day of country hospitality.This year the pig was smoked in a pit instead of a cooker, a large pig,a delicious pig, a pig to feed the masses. On the menu was butter and sugar corn on the cob, baked beans Cole slaw, boiled new baby red potatoes, garden salad, pork and lots of it, turkey cooked in the ghetto smoker, (that is another thread all together), saddle of beef, smoked Alaskan halibut, desserts of many kinds, and to die for Jambalaya. There was more food, but I have a mental block because it is two in the morning and my wife and I came home. The younger set is still going strong. No complaints from anyone, the neighbors either stopped in or were not home, some are still enjoying the party.
This year there over 75 tents set up, 10 camping trailers, and even 2 motor homes. About 50% of them stay overnight, and I hope they all have enough warm gear because it dropped down to about 47 before we left. The stars are out in force tonight.
My new barn served as the venue for the bands, eleven of them. What a nice set-up it turned out to be. The music was everything from bluegrass to jam rock, there was solo acoustic artists and full 7 piece bands with horns and keyboards, I enjoyed it all.
Horseshoes, volleyball, paddle boats, and a huge bonfire. This year we did not do much with the horses because the trails get tore up because of all the rain.
When I get more time and I am not so spent I will post more details. For now I will show everyone the bandstand.


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

Congratulations!!!!

That sounds like quite a shindig! You obviously put in a ton of work to make that happen! It's great to see people out having fun together, isn't it? 

Makes me wish i'd been there!

Thanks for telling us about it.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I don't know 250 people to invite to such a shindig, except for you guys It is good to have that many friends to gather around you!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Sounds like a plan bJ . Let me know when and send a map to your place  

Slip, that was a hell of a party... I think I am doing good w/ 5 boston butts and about 20# of breakfast sausage... Looked like a fun time... Cant wait to see the other photos.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Slipshod...

Just having over 250 of our closest friends. :lmao: 
Sounds like that's a day everybody in your area looks forward to.
:homereat: :homereat: :homereat: :homereat: :homereat: :homereat:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Sounds like a blast. I know TOWNS that put on smaller partys.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Sitting on my sawmill eating pig*

A wise man at used car lot once told me there is an ass for every seat


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

sounds like a fun... and delicious :homereat: day... post some picks of the pig if you have any..


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*The Pig*

Here he is . This pit set-up worked well.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Notice the back ground*

The scrap metal pile you see in the back ground is just the metal I have amassed off this property this year! I have hauled 49 car bodies and many many loads into the scrap yard already. The guy standing watch is Brian , him and Dave pig tended from midnight until the pork was done at 5 pm.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

that looks friggin delicious...
is the green thing a green tomato? Why? or is it a pepper??


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*green thing*

The pig quarters were marinaded in garbage bags for two days. In the marinade there are peppers, spice, vinigar, worchester sauce, hot sauce, mustard, and the kitchen sink. Oh yeah I forgot beer.This is the other pig tender Dave.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Reminds me of my wedding reception in the Philippines. We roasted 4 pigs and a cow during the 3 days of feasting after our wedding. We fed most of the village and some of the neighboring villagers too. Total cost was less than a $1000, guests and well wishers were over 500, the happiness and joy shared that day... priceless. I ment to show my wife the pig cooking, as she would love to see an American style pig roast. I hope all had a great time and no one got drunk enough to get stupid. Drunk enough to be happy or silly is OK, but stupid is to be avoided And this I know from personal experience.

By the way, that pile of scrap metal with today's inflated steel prices should be worth a buck or two.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Seeing those pictures makes me hungry!!

:homereat: 

YUMMY!!


----------

